# Ambo Companies to Avoid in Socal



## MusicMedic (Jan 5, 2010)

hey guys, i know ive been posting alot of post regarding jobs, i currently am actively applying. i wanna know of some companies to avoid in Southern CA/Orange County

Ive heard horror stories about Lifeline and Priority one.
are there any other companies i should avoid? 

im considering applying to the following companies: 
Shoreline
Americare
CRA (county Rescue Ambulance)
Medlife
PRN
medcoast
Ambuserve
schafer 
Can anyone give me some insight on these companies

Ive already applied to the major companies; Lynch, Doctors, Care and Pacific. 
I have an interview with Pacific on Monday

any idea how long i should wait for a company to contact me?

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## terrible one (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you want to do transfers or 911?
If only 911 AMR, Schaefer, Westmed, and Care run 911 in LA county.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 5, 2010)

terrible one said:


> Do you want to do transfers or 911?
> If only 911 AMR, Schaefer, Westmed, and Care run 911 in LA county.



Id prefer 911, how bout OC? isnt it Emergency, Americare, Doctors and Care?

i have an interview with Gerber on friday, and Pacific on Monday


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking at Americare's website, according to one page (Emergency/911 page) it looks like their only primary 911 in Compton and Downey with numerous backup contracts, which only one is in OC. According to a separate page (OC services page), it looks like they are primary in a lot of the more rural areas of OC. Medix is also a 911 company in OC, however it's highly unlikely that they're hiring and the rumor is that they run a very good chance of losing their last 911 contract.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 5, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Looking at Americare's website, it looks like their only primary 911 in Compton and Downey with numerous backup contracts, which only one is in OC. Medix is also a 911 company in OC, however it's highly unlikely that they're hiring and the rumor is that they run a very good chance of losing their last 911 contract.



yeah i heard about that

but anyways, unless i hear back from the other companies, ill probably end up with eaither Gerber or Pacific


----------



## kittaypie (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Lynch runs 911 in OC as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2010)

No primary 911 contracts that I know of. When I worked at Lynch we had a handful of backup contracts, of which the only one where we had any serious call volume from was Costa Mesa back when it was run by Shaffer. However, you will probably end up averaging at least one emergency call from a nursing home a shift at Lynch. Severity of those calls can vary drastically.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jan 6, 2010)

For the love of God stay away from the following:

 *Lifeline
 *Priority One
 *Aegis
 *Lynch
 *Nova

I wouldn't even set foot in these place's offices, for all you know they're under some sort of government surveillance...there are probably others to steer clear of too.

In LA County there are 5 primary 911 companies to check out: AMR, Cole-Schaefer, McCormick, Care, and Gerber. I would start with those.

As far as IFT companies that I've heard somewhat decent things about in LA would be Bowers, PRN, and AmeriCare.

In OC you have Care & Medix that have most of the 911 contracts and are the only 2 OC companies I know much about. I used to work for Care in both LA and OC and had an overall positive experience there.

Riverside County is sort of close to OC, and AMR runs the 911 first-in ALS out there. There is also a company called Mission Ambulance which does IFT's and appears to be legitimate.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> In OC you have Care & Medix that have most of the 911 contracts and are the only 2 OC companies I know much about.



Your information about Medix is out of date. Doctors Ambulance took over all of their South County 911 contracts except for Mission Viejo.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jan 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Your information about Medix is out of date. Doctors Ambulance took over all of their South County 911 contracts except for Mission Viejo.


 Well, shows you how long I've been out of OC. When did this happen?



			
				JPINFV said:
			
		

> Waiting on the promised community reforms is like waiting for Godot.


I see what you did there.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Well, shows you how long I've been out of OC. When did this happen?



The contract changes occurred late last year following a messy lawsuit from Medix over how the request for proposals were handled. Long story short, Medix wanted to treat their continuous contract cities as one area instead of dedicating units on a city by city basis (you know, like how OCFA positions units...), OCFA said "no," Medix sued, and OCFA picked up their toys and went elsewhere.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 6, 2010)

Never Bite(or Sue) the hand that feeds you..

I had the plesure of doing a few Ride Alongs with Medix back in December, the guys are great, just the management is poor. 
i heard alot of people jumped ship from the company to Care and Doctors.. 

but anyways thanks for the tips guys

anyone have experince with eaither Gerber or Pacific? 

i have an interview for Gerber on Friday and Pacific on Monday
Apparently Gerber is starting an IFT division in the OC so they need people


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pacific is a good company. They have good equipment and good people working for them. Management seems to run things pretty well. They do a lot of IFT work but rumor has it that they now have some kind of 911 contract with Newport Beach and/or Huntington Beach.

If hired by them, try to work one of the night cars. Nights get into more interesting stuff than the day cars.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2010)

Would those be backup contracts for HB and Newport? Both of those cities provide their own transport instead of contracting out transport to private companies.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!!
if they aquire those contracts that would be fantastic!!!

But dosnt HB have their own Fire-Medic Ambulances? i keep on seeing them around when im down there


yeah i really would love to work for Pacific since i live right across the street from their main station


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Would those be backup contracts for HB and Newport? Both of those cities provide their own transport instead of contracting out transport to private companies.



yeah thats what i thought too, im guessing they would be backup contracts

Santa Ana has their own transports too: probably one of the nicest ambo rigs, they all look like they just rolled off the assembly line


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2010)

That's the ironic thing about OC fire departments. Companies in the lower class citieis (HB and Santa Ana) have been riding in nice, new medium duty ambulances for a long time while Newport has been using Wheeled Coach type 3s.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Would those be backup contracts for HB and Newport? Both of those cities provide their own transport instead of contracting out transport to private companies.



Some have said it is back up. Others have said it's first in. Units ran back to back 911 calls on Christmas eve. Then spent all night posted at Triangle Square.

Another crew ran a 911 call in HB last week and the medic just jumped aboard their rig. 

No one has gotten a straight answer on what Pacific is doing down their.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2010)

Mufasa556 said:


> Another crew ran a 911 call in HB last week and the medic just jumped aboard their rig.



That's how 911 primary, 911 backup, or IFT intercepts work when a private company is involved. Regardless of the company, if an IFT unit requests a paramedic response, the paramedics are supposed to transport on the requesting crew's ambulance.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

Mufasa556 said:


> Some have said it is back up. Others have said it's first in. Units ran back to back 911 calls on Christmas eve. Then spent all night posted at Triangle Square.
> 
> Another crew ran a 911 call in HB last week and the medic just jumped aboard their rig.
> 
> No one has gotten a straight answer on what Pacific is doing down their.



well if pacific starts running 911 calls, then thats all the more reason id LOVE to work for them 

i hope i get them another reason is i live literally 1 block away from the station, i can walk there if i wanted to


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey What do u guys think of shoreline Ambulance they are based in HB, i think they only do Transports

Website: Shorelineems.com 

they seem a bit shady but i dunno


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2010)

I've saw them around from time to time, but I've never had a chance to interact with anyone who worked there when I was working in OC.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 19, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I've saw them around from time to time, but I've never had a chance to interact with anyone who worked there when I was working in OC.



i have an interview with them tommarow

they are based in HB and a transport company haha

i havnt really heard much about the company soo i was wondering if i can get any input from anyone about them


----------



## dragon529 (Feb 19, 2010)

how hard is it to get hired by these companies? Do they prefer part time over full time?


----------

